# Do you look like you did 30 years ago?



## Micheal

Because of the "safe act" I had to recertify my pistol permit... which in it's self is another story. 
Anyway while having my permit out my wife, DD, and SIL were amazed that other than different glasses frame and hair color (a lot more gray/white hair now) I hadn't really changed appearance wise in the 30 + years of when the original photo was taken...

So what about you?
Do you still look like - head shot/photo wise - like you did 30 years ago?


----------



## Clem

NO!!! But I do still look like I did at 5:00 this morning. Still haven't combed my hair or anything..


----------



## IndyDave

Pretty much. I have a hard time recognizing most of the people I went to school with yet they recognize me in an instant. Then again, some of them can still recognize me by my voice without seeing me. I certainly couldn't get away with prank phone calls!

Oh, don't let me forget to address the fact that there, well, is snow on the roof these days!


----------



## lmrose

I look at baby pictures , kid and young adult pictures of my husband and he still has the same haircut! He is still small and not over weight so is recognizable. Someone he hadn't seen in over twenty years the other day approached him and called him by name! So guess he doesn't look much different. He has a few wrinkles and minimal grey hair among the brown but looks like the guy I married forty years ago. I can't answer about myself because when I asked him he wouldn't answer me!


----------



## Lisa in WA

I looked much younger 30 years ago.  But my 2 year old grandson can still pick me out of old pictures so I must still look somewhat the same. I used to try to straighten my hair a lot back then and lived in ponytails. Now I’m lazy and just let it go curly.


----------



## Clem

Lisa in WA said:


> I looked much younger 30 years ago.  But my 2 year old grandson can still pick me out of old pictures so I must still look somewhat the same.


Hey!! I don't remember ever having my picture taken standing next to you like that!! I'd remember a red-headed girl being that close to me.


----------



## Lisa in WA

Clem said:


> Hey!! I don't remember ever having my picture taken standing next to you like that!! I'd remember a red-headed girl being that close to me.


----------



## po boy

Yes, still ugly


----------



## IndyDave

po boy said:


> Yes, still ugly


Don't be so hard on yourself!


----------



## po boy

IndyDave said:


> Don't be so hard on yourself!


I was being kind.


----------



## Teej

Heck no, 30 years ago was also about 55 pounds ago.


----------



## Oregon1986

Well I was a lot lighter than,lol. I was only 1


----------



## MoBookworm1957

Pretty much, hair has more gray and white.
But pretty much the same haircut.


----------



## Irish Pixie

There was less of me, I was almost 26, and might have have had blonde hair, and IIRC it was really short. I changed hair color a lot back then.


----------



## big rockpile

Don't know


















How about well before that


----------



## GTX63

I'd say no. If someone wanted to know what I looked like as a young man I'd point to my youngest son.
Heavy winter beards and a #1 blade on my razor change a lot.


----------



## Pschmidt

Occasionally I will run in to someone I haven't seen since highschool (my 30 year reunion is next year, gees!!) and they can pick me out and say I look the same. They are probably just being kind. I think to myself 'dang, when did they get old?' and keep my mouth shut.


----------



## whiterock

I would hate to think I looked this bad then. THis year is 50th reunion. Last one I was recognized by most everyone. One guy I hadn't seen since graduation I had to look twice at.


----------



## oneraddad

Since no 30 year old women in yoga pants are hitting on me, I'd say there's slim chance. I'm 60 now and the past 11 years on the mountain have aged me.


----------



## pixiedoodle

WELL SURE I LOOK LIKE I DID 30 YRS AGO...JUST MORE FAT, LESS HAIR, MORE WRINKLES, BAGS & SAGS BUT OTHERWISE IDENTICAL......NOT


----------



## roadless

Same weight but certainly more smile lines , and gray hair. I like the color though, it's like highlights with the blonde.


----------



## Cabin Fever

I don't have many photos from back then, but here are a couple.


----------



## frogmammy

roadless said:


> Same weight but certainly more smile lines , and gray hair. I like the color though, it's like highlights with the blonde.


I know that color! My dad and I used to call ours "Swedish Blonde".

Mon


----------



## AmericanStand

I’m still trying to figure out what’s wrong with curls ?


----------



## emdeengee

I looked very much like I did 30 (even 40 ) years ago until 10 years ago. Cancer changed me enormously and continues to do so. 

Cabin Fever - I would recognize you today from those Photos


----------



## Twp.Tom

I look more "well fed", with a bunch of grey*


----------



## MELQ

I wish! added some lbs due to having kids,cooking for husband and job. I tell people I wish I was as fat as I thought I used to be


----------



## Lisa in WA

MELQ said:


> I wish! added some lbs due to having kids,cooking for husband and job. I tell people I wish I was as fat as I thought I used to be


I hear you. Good way of putting it.


----------



## Bearfootfarm

I once ran into a woman I had first met when we were both in our late teens.

She said "You still look the same" 

I said "You mean I've always looked old and burnt out"?


----------



## Micheal

Golly all this talk about weight got me wondering what was on the permit.... 200 lbs. Hummmm only weigh 203 now.
Although back then I was 6' 1" and now I'm 5'11 1/2".


----------



## mjhackwith

Nope, 30 years ago was a infantry Marine

Sent from my K92 using Homesteading Today mobile app


----------



## AmericanStand

LOL No Way
Back then I climbed mountains for a living and carried moose in my spare time. Last year I lost the ability to run a mile andnow look a LOT Like Santa Claus.


----------



## Yesteryearforge

I am 67 now but still the same height same weight same look except for the salt and pepper hair and beard.
Never saw any advantage in changing so I endeavored not to.


----------



## Farmerjack41

Atvage 76, same weight, probably not as tall any more. In fact same weight as when graduated from high school, 59 yrs ago. Oh, yes hair is not the same color, but still flat top cut.


----------



## dmm1976

Well I was 11 so I'd say no.


----------



## emdeengee

When I was young I was often told that I looked like Cher. Certainly had the hair. Was even asked if I was. Seriously.? What would Cher be doing pumping gas into a 1970s something Gremlin at a country gas station in Canada? Today I think I look more like Sonny. Without the moustache.


----------



## LittleRedHen

no, i was only 6


----------



## Bearfootfarm

emdeengee said:


> When I was young I was often told that I looked like Cher. Certainly had the hair. Was even asked if I was.


Pictures, please!!


----------



## Nsoitgoes

Don't I wish. I was 25 pounds thinner and toned. I had thick, red hair and a line-free face. Now My hair is thinner and grey and my face gets progressively more wrinkly. Boohoo. Poor me. At least my SO loves me, even if sometimes I don't.


----------



## newfieannie

I don't think so although people who don't know us always think my son is my husband. either I look young or he looks older. ~Georgia


----------



## Bearfootfarm

dmm1976 said:


> Well *I was 11* so I'd say no.


Well now I *really* feel old.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

I'm twice the man I used to be......


----------



## frogmammy

Looks like you kept the glasses though!

Mon


----------



## emdeengee

Bearfootfarm said:


> Pictures, please!!


http://car-from-uk.com/ebay/carphotos/full/ebay141760802974039.jpg

https://www.billboard.com/files/sty...ia/1jan2000-2-cher-outrageous-fashion-600.jpg

http://pdxretro.com/wp-content/uploads/2011/04/mayor-sonny.jpg


----------



## emdeengee

Just kidding. But my wedding outfit was just like the one she is wearing. Okay, it was nothing like it. We were way too poor. 

Not being difficult but I have never posted my photo or family phoots on line and won't.

As far as I saw my similarity to Cher was in the hair, body, crooked tooth smile and cheekbones but others seemed to see more. The long hair was cut after an unfortunate incident on the motorcycle. Always tucked it up inside my helmet but it all came loose and by the time we stopped the waist length hair had become a massive tangled blob containing several leaves, bugs and a chewing gum wrapper. Husband cried but it was cut or sell the bike.


----------



## whiterock

Kid, the hat and rifle are in improvement I think. Aside from that we all grow up.....and out.


----------



## vickinell

I wish


----------



## Heritagefarm

I didn't exist 30 years ago!


----------



## GTX63

I'd like to think I've traded looks for wisdom.


----------



## Kiamichi Kid

GTX63 said:


> I'd like to think I've traded looks for wisdom.


I traded them for something... I'm just not quite sure what..lol


----------



## Shrek

30 years ago I had hair so long it reached the middle of my back. Now I have no hair on my head but hair growing out of my ears and nose that is so thick when she trims it my hearing improves 300% and my moustache is 2/3 thinner LOL

But she says between my nose and eyebrows which she also trims if I forgot to cut to 1/8 of an inch while shaving my head, she still see the same guy she fell for nearly four decades ago.


----------



## haypoint

Heck, I don't look like I did 30 weeks ago!


----------



## vickinell

vickinell said:


> I wish





vickinell said:


> I wish





vickinell said:


> I wish


View media item 116


----------



## HeavyHauler

I wasn't even a sperm yet 30 years ago, so no.


----------



## vickinell

vickinell said:


> View media item 116


My granddaughter posted this picture on Facebook on my birthday this month. She just turned 32, and this is a picture of me and her. I asked if she could post it for me and she could not figure out how. She is my oldest grandchild. Today the granddaughter I raised came over and I asked if she would. I knew she could because she is the one that took my picture and posted it for this sight.

I don't know what happened, I guess she got in to big of a hurry as she was about to leave when I asked for her help.


----------



## fixer1958

No...Don't look the same. 30 years ago I had a mullet that would rival all others.
All that is gone now and shifted to my ears. Ear mullet I guess.
Pants keep shrinking too. I thinks it's the Chinese fabric they use in everything now.
Whiskers are getting gray, didn't realize it till I said screw it on shaving everyday.
Covers up the sags and wrinkles anyway. Just look homeless now.


----------



## muleskinner2

Only in my mind.


----------



## FreeRange

No, now I look like my mother. Every visit with her is a look into my future.


----------



## Bret

I'm not the same person I was 30 years ago. 


oneraddad said:


> Since no 30 year old women in yoga pants are hitting on me, I'd say there's slim chance. I'm 60 now and the past 11 years on the mountain have aged me.


Go into the valley and see what happens. You might be on to something. All the best.


----------



## gerold

muleskinner2 said:


> Only in my mind.


I have really changed in the past 40 years. When my little girl came to visit me last year she was looking at a photo of me in my Marine uniform. She asked me if that was me.


----------



## NewEnglandMTNcat

My hair's shorter but even at age 64 it is still brunette (from a distance). I look pretty much the same.


----------



## pixiedoodle

I LOOK YOUGER....BUT ONLY IN MY DREAMS.


----------

